# Can I Use My Laser card in NY ?



## spfeno (19 Sep 2008)

Can amyone tell me if I can use my LASER card (with Cirrus/Maestro) in New York next week and if so is there large charges for same.  I'd rather bring the card than a large amount of cash

Thanks in advance


----------



## bacchus (19 Sep 2008)

yes, if Cirrus is written on it (may be it is on all laser card anyway). Only for cash withdrawal at ATM. You can't pay in shops with it. Enjoy NY.


----------



## orka (19 Sep 2008)

bacchus said:


> You can't pay in shops with it.


 
I used my NIB laser card in NY to pay in shops. I hadn't realised it would work but when my credit card wouldn't work (too many uses in one day...), I tried the Laser and the transaction went through fine. And have since used Laser in supermarkets and lots of other shops in the US. I think you can even get cashback.


----------



## rgfuller (19 Sep 2008)

orka said:


> I used my NIB laser card in NY to pay in shops. I hadn't realised it would work but when my credit card wouldn't work (too many uses in one day...), I tried the Laser and the transaction went through fine. And have since used Laser in supermarkets and lots of other shops in the US. I think you can even get cashback.


 
You will find that the transactions would have been Maestro Debit transactions ([broken link removed])) rather than Laser transactions (http://www.lasercard.ie) as Laser is Irish retailers only. Also Cirrus is for ATM withdrawals ([broken link removed])


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

orka said:


> I used my NIB laser card in NY to pay in shops. I hadn't realised it would work but when my credit card wouldn't work (too many uses in one day...), I tried the Laser and the transaction went through fine. And have since used Laser in supermarkets and lots of other shops in the US. I think you can even get cashback.



If your card works abroad then you are using some other facility (e.g. _Cirrus/Maestro/Plus+_) that it includes and *not *the  _Laser _facility which is specific to _Ireland _(and some online transactions).


----------



## orka (20 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If your card works abroad then you are using some other facility (e.g. _Cirrus/Maestro/Plus+_) that it includes and *not *the _Laser _facility which is specific to _Ireland _(and some online transactions).


Are there any Laser cards without Cirrus/Maestro?


----------



## spfeno (20 Sep 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Oracle24 (14 Feb 2009)

rgfuller said:


> You will find that the transactions would have been Maestro Debit transactions ([broken link removed])) rather than Laser transactions (http://www.lasercard.ie) as Laser is Irish retailers only. Also Cirrus is for ATM withdrawals ([broken link removed])




Am heading to NY next month - is there any extra charge for using an Irish bank card in NY?


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2009)

I have found the Maestro service to be unreliable, sometimes it is accepted, sometimes not.  Cirrus (ATM) service has very rarely been a problem though.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Feb 2009)

orka said:


> Are there any Laser cards without Cirrus/Maestro?


Yes. 


bankrupt said:


> I have found the Maestro service to be unreliable, sometimes it is accepted, sometimes not.  Cirrus (ATM) service has very rarely been a problem though.


Indeed, even in the UK Maestro is advertised everywhere but my UB laser/maestro would work in only 50% of places. My postbank Maestro card worked nowhere.


----------



## justsally (14 Feb 2009)

I have both Laser(with Maestro logo) and Visa: Are there any advantages in using one over the other while in New York.

Thanks

After the above replies I looked closer at my Laser Card. I noticed on the back of same, a small pink logo and under it in even smaller print "€130." Before I ring my bank on Monday can someone explain what this means. Never noticed it before and I often take more than €130 out of the ATM machine in Ireland.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Feb 2009)

That is the cheque guarantee symbol. It guarantees a cheque up to €130 if the card number is written on the rear of the cheque by the payee.

Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## justsally (14 Feb 2009)

Thanks James I mean Mr. Bond 

We've had to write cheques in the past for more than the allowed limit (hospital bills) and have never even presented the card.   Sent the cheques by post.   Thanks for the info.   I didn't want to get stuck in NY and then find that the €130 would cause a problem.


Btw... Can you thrown any light on my first question.    We're travelling to New York..... which should we use, Laser (Maestro) or Visa.

Thanks.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Feb 2009)

Visa is your best best as you are guaranteed acceptance in all stores.


----------



## justsally (14 Feb 2009)

Visa it shall be so.


thanks again 007


----------



## extopia (14 Feb 2009)

Some banks (e.g TSB) charge hefty fees when you use your ATM card abroad, so check with your bank. These fees make it uneconomical to use the card for small withdrawals, for instance.


----------



## justsally (14 Feb 2009)

Thanks extopia

I am hoping to bring some dollars with me, for tips and small purchases, and use my Visa for hotel and meals etc.   I'll try to avoid using the ATM at all.


----------



## AgathaC (16 Feb 2009)

justsally said:


> Thanks James I mean Mr. Bond
> 
> We've had to write cheques in the past for more than the allowed limit (hospital bills) and have never even presented the card. Sent the cheques by post.


The card is used where you are writing a cheque, e.g in a shop to guarantee the payment -up to a limit of 130. So, in cases where you send cheques by post, and greater than the limit of 130, it wouldnt apply.


----------

